# What Can We Do To Improve MTF? How, When



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

MTF is really a neat forum. It offers a lot but there is a great deal more that we can do. After reading The Sanitation Department thread, I felt that we needed to place emphasis on the positive, on what WE can do to improve MTF. And begin to come up with a plan to make it happen.

Emphasis should be on MTF, on keeping it positive, and with no negative comparisons. We need to focus on us.

A lot has been done:
MTF dinner
Outstanding speakers at the dinners
Group pictures
Discount from Vendor(s). And I bet many don't know it
MTF Visit to Member Layout

There is a lot more. So how about it. Complete this list and then tell us what we can do to have a better forum. And remember, keep it focused on us. No negative comparisons.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

This may not be appropriate for this topic but I would probably have to post this on another category, can we have a like for a post or like a topic


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

The ability to view photos and other illustrations without logging in would be nice.

Pete


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

It would be nice to be able to "Like" someone else's post as on other Forums.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Similar to the above, a 'thanks' button reduces the number of replies and gives a nice concise view of all who have benefited from a post. I believe that this is a feature you can toggle on in vBulletin.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Also, and forgive me if this already exists, the ability for users to edit their own taglines (that show under their avatars).


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

We need to do a better job in *communicating the fact that we exist*, that we are a wonderful place to form friendships, share information about our layouts, and get questions asked about our hobby. 

One idea is to have an informational table at the upcoming York Meet. We could hand out brochures, sell our fantastic apparel, and introduce our brand new MTF hats (a crowd pleaser for sure).

I doubt however we would be able to offer ice cream from the *M*ust *T*aste *F*antastic Ice Cream Shop, even if it is just plain vanilla.


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

Ability to have passwords that are easy to use and remember. I have the cryptic one saved here, but can't get on my phone or laptop. Major pain. Dramatically limits my participation.

Photo posting could be a lot easier too

And has been mentioned already, it's all choir and very little audience. The other forum is a PIA in many ways, but it does have a lot of traffic. With that comes ideas, suggestions, and many new points of view. 

Art


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I also like the idea of a "LIKE" checkmark. I've probably never posted this but if your ever in the boondocks of Northeastern Ct. members are always welcomed to view my layout.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Spence said:


> I also like the idea of a "LIKE" checkmark. I've probably never posted this but if your ever in the boondocks of Northeastern Ct. members are always welcomed to view my layout.


Ditto :thumbsup:
And when anywhere near Flint. MI you're always welcome to check out my layout, and talk trains, with the beverage of your choice in hand. 
Bob


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> We need to do a better job in *communicating the fact that we exist*, that we are a wonderful place to form friendships, share information about our layouts, and get questions asked about our hobby.


I don't belong to any social networking sites, not a fan of them*, but I'm pretty sure many of y'all participate. If those of you who do enjoy social networking were to promote this forum on your facebook/twitter/snapchat et. al. accounts the results might just shock you!

Pete

*I've said privately that if there's ever an antisocial networking site you can count me in. The only drawback I can think of is that nobody would join.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

IMO 
"Like" and or "Thanks" bottom are the worst thing ever.
zero interaction, when the purpose is the opposite.

AG.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> We need to do a better job in *communicating the fact that we exist*, that we are a wonderful place to form friendships, share information about our layouts, and get questions asked about our hobby.
> 
> One idea is to have an informational table at the upcoming York Meet. We could hand out brochures, sell our fantastic apparel, and introduce our brand new MTF hats (a crowd pleaser for sure).
> 
> I doubt however we would be able to offer ice cream from the *M*ust *T*aste *F*antastic Ice Cream Shop, even if it is just plain vanilla.



I'll be glad to put MTF brochures on my table at York.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Texas Pete said:


> I don't belong to any social networking sites, not a fan of them*, but I'm pretty sure many of y'all participate. If those of you who do enjoy social networking were to promote this forum on your facebook/twitter/snapchat et. al. accounts the results might just shock you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I admin a few different groups on Facebook. I was a bit shocked to see the last post on the page for this forum was 3years ago! 
I'm sure I could help spread the word around. I would even be willing to help with the page updates. 
Just trying to help make this wonderful forum grow!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

*I'll be glad to put MTF brochures on my table at York.*

Now that's the spirit, John. Thanks so much for your generous offer.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Nothing wrong with handing out brochures, but my opinion is that the rate of return is inevitably low:

- Folks at a model RR show are already 'believers'.

- People are always glad to take a brochure, then they go home with dozens of them and they are all thrown out.

Plus there is a cost to produce, update, and distribute them. I would class them as nice to have but high cost and low return.

OTOH, the world is now digital. No one looks up anything on printed paper. They simply Google it.

We have to think like young / modern / whatever label you prefer people instead of a bunch of old men. (I proudly admit to being one.)

We need to take steps to increase our search engine presence. 

Oh, and forget Facebook. Facebook has already been abandoned by the younger generations and it is mostly seen as a place for grandma and grandpa to post family pictures.

Things are happening on Reddit. How many of us are active on r/modeltrains? (I am.) How many of us even know it exists? (Probably not many.)

To move traffic to this forum, I guess one way would be for our members to post on this subreddit and cross reference via link to a thread here. A plus is that it is super easy to post images, GIFs or videos to Reddit (or here, I reckon) using Imgur.

The largest Internet forums build membership and traffic because they cast an effective net with Google. 

When some parent buys a Bachmann set and has a problem, they are not going to Google 'model train forum'. They are going to Google 'Bachmann train won't run'. Now, if the first three or four results Google returns include links to threads here ==> folks, that is how it works.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

AG216 said:


> IMO
> "Like" and or "Thanks" bottom are the worst thing ever.
> zero interaction, when the purpose is the opposite.
> 
> AG.


I'm with you Andre, which is why you don't see them here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

*the largest Internet forums build membership and traffic because they cast an effective net with Google. 
*

Very true.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I think that most members here can agree that there are 3 major Train forums. I know there are more, but the three major forums are OGR, CTT, and here at MTF. What sets us apart is the fact that the first two are connected to their respective magazines, and are driven by advertising. This forum has no connection to a single magazine. Exposure to this website is strictly by word of mouth, and enticing members from the other two websites to check us out. 

I originally started with a forum at CTT, due to the magazine subscription. CTT is the only magazine that I subscribe to. It didn't have the type of content I was looking for, and I decided to search for other forums, which brought me here and to OGR. The politics running rampant at OGR pushed away from staying with that forum. This site offers so much more, and has a complete spread of gauges, and other topics to keep me here. 

Thanks to Brian, who came up with the idea of having Shirts, & Jackets, with the MTF logo, and a great design to catch your eye, makes one way of getting exposure. The addition of hats was another plus that was added. When attending a train show, or even visiting a Local Hobby Shop, while wearing this apparel can get exposure to this site. What else can be done, I really have no idea how to promote the MTF. I have enticed a few individuals from CTT to check us out, and they have made it over here, and seem to have stayed here, and a lot less time at CTT.

The comment about adding a "Like or Thanks" button serves no useful purpose. As far as 'Thanks", I think that a person could at least respond to having a question answered, with some kind of response that it helped, and not just drift off into the netherworld, never to be seen or heard from again.


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

teledoc said:


> Thanks to Brian, who came up with the idea of having Shirts, & Jackets, with the MTF logo, and a great design to catch your eye, makes one way of getting exposure. The addition of hats was another plus that was added. When attending a train show, or even visiting a Local Hobby Shop, while wearing this apparel can get exposure to this site.
> 
> The comment about adding a "Like or Thanks" button serves no useful purpose.


By seeing amount of sales on "O" scale items on E-Bay, I'm sure there are more buyers and people who run or collect "O" scale items then members of our Forums, or aware that Forums exist. I have also been at train shows were during conversations, many attending were unaware that forums exist of their Hobby and love of trains. The hat and shirts idea, wearing them when attending shows would be good for the hobby. I know for certain that when I was piloting warplanes for tours, wearing my jackets, caps to the motel and restaurants in the evening, with the warplane slogans/pics I was involved in, had people stopping me, and later seeing them on the flight line to either visit the airplane, or take a flight with us. We didn't depend on local news outlet to tell viewers we were in town. People do look at slogans on shirts and caps, and a great free advertisement, as are bumper stickers. We sold T-shirts and caps of our tours, and many visitors would comment that they first heard of our flights and tours was seeing our T-shirts or ballcaps.

As to the "likes" or "thanks" button, it sometimes turns into a popularity notice recognition, and maybe a turnoff for many. Its one thing I disliked on OGR when I first joined that forum.

Again, shirts and ball caps are a good communication tool to our site. I also found out wearing these will stir conversations at a Barber shop. It took me almost 2 hours to get out one time when I wore my flight jacket to get a haircut. (yup, still got that stuff sprouting out).


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Nikola said:


> Nothing wrong with handing out brochures, but my opinion is that the rate of return is inevitably low:
> 
> - Folks at a model RR show are already 'believers'.
> 
> ...




I'm not sure I agree with you about Facebook being dead. 
Yes the younger generation have found other sources of interest, but they still use Facebook. 
The one group that I admin is theRPF ( Replica Prop Forum ) we are just about to hit 40,000 members on there. 
The other group IMPB (IronMan Pepakura Build) is just 3 years old , and is on its way to 10,000 members. 
My group I am with that does charity events (Heroes Alliance) we have 35,000 members on our page , and it is the biggest way we get in contact with most charities we help. Also is one of the biggest ways we get member enrollments. 
Now I'm not saying it is the only way 
I'm just saying it is a very viable source to use. At least for people in my age range. I'm not a grandfather yet! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow, I think were great as we are! Now the question of growing the site. Our hobby is unfortunately is getting smaller, this leads us back to the big question of how do we keep young people interested in the hobby instead of Minecraft


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

sjm9911 said:


> this leads us back to the big question of how do we keep young people interested in the hobby instead of Minecraft


If you figure that out, I want to try it on my grandson!  He's up at his computer pounding away at Minecraft! :laugh:


----------



## c.midland (Sep 22, 2015)

My opinion, whatever that's worth:

The content of the forum is what will bring people here. All the advertising in the world won't help if there isn't anything of interest to see once a person arrives here. We have a great base of information here. Pre-war, postwar, scenery building, circuit board construction and electrical, kit building/bashing, troubleshooting, reviews, the list could go on.

Perhaps we could expand on that base a little. The most popular post on O-gauge forums seems to be the "what did you buy" topics. O-gauge is a collectors hobby. We may try and deny it, but I think most, if not all of us, have one or two more items than we need... Along with posting your latest find, perhaps give a brief review of it. What you like or don't like about it. Even if it's a 50 year old item, someone else probably would like to know a little about it as well.

From building a tree, to laying some track, to building an entire layout, take a few pictures and post them. If you're willing, let people know that you are willing to help them with a similar project. If you come up with a good idea, share it with the forum. The best advertising comes from a conversation that starts out with, "There's a post on MTF discussing that." 

Don't think it's someone else's job to help the forum grow. I've been on a couple forums now where three or four people do all the posting, and the other's are just following their projects, replying with "great job", or "nice". The transfer of information is what most people are looking for. How many time have you needed to work on something you weren't very familiar with and you went to YouTube for a bit of help? You may think your train related project is somewhat boring, and some of the members here may as well, but somewhere out there might be someone who wanted that information.

Be open to, and willing to provide constructive criticism. I'd rather have a polite debate or question than a simple reply of "nice", and I'd rather read a post in the same regard.

If the forum is fun, civil, informative, and helpful, it will grow on it's own. We have all of that right now, it just may need expanded upon. 

Lastly, posting negatively about another forum isn't probably a good way to grow the forum overall. It may bring some short term gains, but insulting someone else's favorite forum isn't beneficial. Sometimes you gotta vent. I'm guilty of this myself, but try and move on. A dog pile is fun, but not very constructive.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

Let's not lose sight of the fact that the MTF has grown significantly over the past 1 1/2 years. When I first joined, there were very few who participated on the O-Gauge topic, but since then we are by far the largest segment of the MTF. We have attracted some of the best talent and they are always eager to share their talent. The tone is always positive and there is a real desire to help one another. We are free to express our ideas, suggestions, and tell it as it is when needed. In other words, we have something special.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your ideas. I fully agree with the "content is what brings people here" comments. And it is, of course, what keeps them here.

It seems to me that we could use some "layout build" threads that follow progress on a layout over time. Doug and Elliott come to mind as well as the always popular Ericstrains. Do we have some more people who are in the midst of layout projects that we can all share in by watching.... and by helping out.

From time to time someone posts what they do in building a structure, water project, laying track, etc. We can use more of this, or a "how to" in lighting structures, vehicles, etc, wiring turnouts, building control panels... all of the neat stuff that layout building entails.

More of these types of things help everyone and they are fun reading. Most of us can't be a Lee but we can't hope to get to his level if we don't start and try.

If we have vendors who are willing to offer a discount to MTF members, can a "sticky" thread be created with some info on the vendors, a link to their websites, and info on how to get the discount offered. On some forums vendors pay dearly to be recognized. We have some who want to be able to be recognized and will give a discount if we can figure out how to make it happen. Saving money sure doesn't hurt when someone considers the benefits of MTF. I am not talking about the dread advertising word and don't want to see MTF full of ads. But can we have a place under the O gauge section where this kind of info appears?

(Now John, don't you erase me, I am just asking and trying to be user friendly).

I would like to see a directory of members by state who have been active in the last 18 months. When we went on vacation to Michigan last summer, it would have been nice to have been able to check out who lived near where we were going and to have stopped by if convenient. I have not a clue if this could be done or how many active people we even have but the information is available.


Please keep the thoughts and comments coming.


----------



## walter (Jan 31, 2014)

Bill Webb said:


> From time to time someone posts what they do in building a structure,


Building structures from kits is one of my favorite parts of this hobby. Adding to them and interior, changes, etc. But there never really seemed any interest on those I posted here. So sharing, (with taking time out for pics, writing what and how I did it) didn't seem to stir interest. 
I just now build them with no flurry or fanfare.


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree this is a great forum with lots of talent across all scales. I have a request. I wonder if it would be possible to be able to post pictures without having to resize them first. Not a major deal but certainly more convenient. 

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

My thought would be the quickest and easiest way to advance the forum would be to get more input from the people already here.I think there are many members like me who read this forum daily but don't post very often, if ever. l have been a member for several years and even though I have never met any of you in person some of you feel like old friends. I guess I am not sure how to encourage more participation, it does take time and effort, but the easier it is do things like post pictures the more we would probably get. I would especially like to thank those of you that post regularly because that is one of the main reasons I am here. Also the fact that anytime I have asked a question it has been answered timely and enthusiastically! It seems everyone here wants to help when they can! I am going to end this by vowing to attempt to participate more often so I can be more a part of helping this forum grow.
Randy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What makes you think you have to resize them now? I just uploaded a 4000x3000 graphic in this thread and it uploaded fine. 

Isn't it amazing how fast we can respond to requests?


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

I also like the idea of being able to see images posted in threads as attachments without having to log in. The only way to have images show for guests is posting them to a 3rd party photo account like photobucket, which is both inefficient and the ads on those sites are problematic.

As far as "like" buttons go, like em' or not it's a modern day user experience feature that has high demand. There's been a number of people in MTF who have stated a desire for one (not just in this thread), and I don't see the logic in ignoring user demand. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok John, I'll give it a try. I had a different experience with other threads where the picture was so big, it made the text very small. 
Looks ok now. 

Andy


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

John, you and the other moderators are excellent. You all play an important roll in making this forum what it is. I want the like button to respond to John's answer  

Thank you,
Andy


----------



## c.midland (Sep 22, 2015)

walter,
You and I are in the same boat. I don't post many pictures of my kits because there doesn't seem to be much interest in them. I'm scratchbuilding a couple cars now, but haven't bothered with pictures because I don't think there's any interest. I would be VERY interested in your kit-building!

We should probably look past whose here already, and post for those who might join... I say that because I recently joined a scale forum (little trains) because someone was modelling the same railroad I model, and we both have somewhat similar problems and goals, even though he's doing N-scale. 

I guess my point is that if you are doing it, post it. Taking pictures is time consuming, but perhaps the 10 minutes we spend on pictures and a write-up will benefit someone in the future.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

raleets said:


> Ditto :thumbsup:
> And when anywhere near Flint. MI you're always welcome to check out my layout, and talk trains, with the beverage of your choice in hand.
> Bob


Bob, I live is South Haven I'll have to take you up on that sometime.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I would like to be able to delete a thread that I started if I need to. I'd also like it if I could shrink my photos without having to use some APP.


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd be interested in your posting of structures. I'm sure I'm not alone. I think this is where a like button would come in handy. It's a quick way to show the poster that you saw his efforts, and appreciated them. It's also a way to encourage more posting of projects or progress.

Andy


----------



## rdeal (Mar 6, 2013)

Just thinking - improving the forum - For Me !
What do you think about a monthly - discussion - with a specific topic

such as - bridges or pillars or how to bump up a christmas layout - etc
this would include photos - ideas - 

certainly help a novice such as myself

rdeal


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Would there be a way to make posting videos a bit easier. I can't post any of my vids off my phone , or computer unless I load to YouTube then share. I don't really us YouTube for that. 
If not then I guess I can look into it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

c.midland said:


> walter,
> You and I are in the same boat. I don't post many pictures of my kits because there doesn't seem to be much interest in them. I'm scratchbuilding a couple cars now, but haven't bothered with pictures because I don't think there's any interest. I would be VERY interested in your kit-building!
> 
> We should probably look past whose here already, and post for those who might join... I say that because I recently joined a scale forum (little trains) because someone was modelling the same railroad I model, and we both have somewhat similar problems and goals, even though he's doing N-scale.
> ...


It is a hassle to post pics using Photobucket but, as I'm interested in scratchbuilding myself, I do enjoy seeing what other folks are doing.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Bill Webb said:


> I would like to see a directory of members by state who have been active in the last 18 months. When we went on vacation to Michigan last summer, it would have been nice to have been able to check out who lived near where we were going and to have stopped by if convenient. I have not a clue if this could be done or how many active people we even have but the information is available.


Location and personal identification should be personal choices. Everything we do here is available on the open internet. It is very folksy and homey for core individuals to visit each others homes and so on, but unless this is a private forum walled off from the search engines anyone in the world can access your information for their own and sometimes nefarious purposes.

I personally have an issue with the requirement to specify one's location. That is so 1990s. Yes, I know all the reasons to do it - kinship, fellowship, local support, kumbaya - but do you really want to be posting pictures of your assets, your home, and so on that is data enriched with the your family information we provide in our posts for anyone to see? If any individual does not have a problem with that, no problemo. Go for it.

But it should not be mandatory.

I guess the overarching comment I am making is to keep this forum current with the current state of collaboration tools / social media / internet mores / and so on.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

DennyM said:


> I would like to be able to delete a thread that I started if I need to. I'd also like it if I could shrink my photos without having to use some APP.


Very few forums allow you to delete whole threads, that's normally a recipe for problems. We used to have longer periods of editing for posts, but then a couple of people, who will remain unnamed, went in and wholesale deleted all their content in threads for reasons that totally escape me. That action made the threads useless.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Nikola I agree with you on not giving address if you don't want to do so. Most probably don't mind; some do.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Very few forums allow you to delete whole threads, that's normally a recipe for problems. We used to have longer periods of editing for posts, but then a couple of people, who will remain unnamed, went in and wholesale deleted all their content in threads for reasons that totally escape me. That action made the threads useless.


Sometimes I start to post something and decide not to get evolved in the conversation mostly because I don't have a relevant response, but I had already hit the submit button or start a new thread because I remembered I saw one all ready started.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you run into that situation Denny, just report the post or thread and a moderator will take care of it for you.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

You know I've done that on more than one occasion.


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

If the owners want to grow this platform, some amount of marketing would help. I've used VBulletin a few times at my businesses in the past and is fairly affordable for what it does. They also give you a variety of other themes/layouts to choose from, which they might consider. 
Some of the other train forums have magazines to drive participation which helps, obviously.
Thank you to John, Lee, and Brian and everyone for making this O gauge topic an absolute delight to read and share ideas.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

I haven't seen if this was mentioned but perhaps the only minor pet peeve I have is when I click on some links for pictures members have posted, more often then not they open in the same window instead of a separate one & forgetting, I click the x to shutdown the pic & end up shutting down the website.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

*I'm Posting This with Big Bold Letters Because I Thought About This A Lot Over the Past Few Days and Think I Have A Suggestion I Hope Everyone Considers and a Few People Take UP*

First, this is a good forum the way it is now. I won't go into all the reasons why. Anyone here knows . But that doesn't mean we can't improve it. 

Second, no doubt the software and operating fucntions could be improved, or not, but that doesn't make a forum good, or not. _ It is content and participation that makes it sepcial._ So focusing on that . . . 

*My suggestion is this: More topical weekly posts. *I do a posting every Friday titled Automobiles, Trucks and Buses for O-Gauge. PSC does his Friday Fotos. More of these would make MTF a richer, more fun place, particularly if scattered overother days of the week. (Friday is, I think, covered). Having something each weekday, or on several weekdays, that you know will be there because it is renewed each week is just a little fun thing to look forward to - an extra tidbit to wonder "what is it today?" And it sort of builds because everyone knows it will be there and participates. 

I will be the first to tell anyone who is thinking about this that this is a real commitment to make, to promise to put out a small topic each week. Putting together the Friday posting I do each week has become something of a job - a very fun job, but frankly at times it looms large over other things I want to get done ("Geez, I gotta finish that set of photos - guess Il'; work on the train station tomorrow."). Still, I really love doing these - for one thing it forces me to do research and I learned surprising things, fun things that help my trains but are just well, really cool. Second, I enjoy writing. But anyway, it is a commitment.

I hope someone(s) else will volunteer. 

Such weekly topical-postings would not have to be nearly as long or as much work as mine are. I really think PSC has it right. He posts each Friday with just one photo, and it starts a long ball rolling that gathers a lot of fun photos, and makes a thread that is fun to post on, too. 

Still, it does take a commitment to be there every week . . . . 

Some ideas, things I would volunteer to do if, well, I wasn't doing the current one;
How many ________ do you have on your layout? - show photos. Each week, pick something, and attach a photo from your layout or your club's layout or something. The ______ can be anything. How many barrels do you have on your layout, how many switches, left-handed people, cows (I'll win most contests!!  ), auto accident vignettes, barber shops, mountaintops, people fishing, bears in the woods, weather-vanes on model buildings, . . . . . whatever! 
Scenery and model building tips. Each week write about one cool idea for scenery. Not sure you can think of that many good ideas? Well, someone here probably has about 400 or more old copies of Model Railroader, CTT, etc. Each issue has at least one scenery tip. That is about eight years of ideas. Don't copy the magazine, but instead just use the topic as isnpiration. You find an old issue article about putting down flocking for grass - just write a short piece about how you did your grass and ask others about their experience. That will work .. . 
RR thing of the week.  Pick something in your collection and talk about it each week. Others than then comment, post pictures of thing similar they own. Go through you favorite (or least) favorite gondola car (and why), building, etc. 

I think you get my idea . . . .


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

Damn, where's my like button... just kidding! Of course you are right Lee that content is King. Unfortunately I don't have much to offer for an ongoing subject(s). If you look in the My Layout forum I have a thread for the Long Island Rail Road-Oyster Bay Branch. I'm fairly new to the hobby, and only have my track down and wired. Really not much scenery to speak of. I would participate if I had more. In addition to what you said maybe some more step by step how to's: scenery, buildings, weathering, etc. I know there are many here (myself included) that could learn a lot from the more experienced members. I would participate in as many other threads that I could. Great place to be.

Andy


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I just noticed a Rate This Thread pulldown (from excellent to terrible) in a few of the newer threads. Something new? Seems like a LIKE (or HATE) button to me.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lehigh74 said:


> I just noticed a Rate This Thread pulldown (from excellent to terrible) in a few of the newer threads. Something new? Seems like a LIKE (or HATE) button to me.


Where did you see that?


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=116785

check this thread JOHN

top right corner
thread tools, search thread, *rate thread*


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Panther’s “Restore or Not” thread started 2:36 PM today and his “NKP” thread started 2:30 PM today. But I looked at a few other threads started later and don’t see it. Besides the pulldown in the upper right corner, there is one when you post a reply under the subscription pulldown.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Speaking of Hate buttons, this emoticon seems kind of nasty. :stroke:

I wouldn't mind seeing it gone.


----------



## balidas (Jun 3, 2011)

Lehigh74 said:


> Speaking of Hate buttons, this emoticon seems kind of nasty. :stroke:
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing it gone.


I would agree with you on that.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *I'll be glad to put MTF brochures on my table at York.*
> 
> Now that's the spirit, John. Thanks so much for your generous offer.


Great idea. Send me 100 brochures and I will place them next to our open house schedules that most of our visitors take.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

cole226 said:


> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=116785
> 
> check this thread JOHN
> 
> ...


That's a new one on me, I've never seen that before! I have no idea how it got there, but I sure didn't know about it!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lehigh74 said:


> Speaking of Hate buttons, this emoticon seems kind of nasty. :stroke:
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing it gone.


Me too, it's gone. Also a few of it's friends, no room for some of those here. This is the new kinder and gentler MTF.


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you John :thumbsup:

Andy


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks John. You're even faster than Digikey.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't know if this thread belongs in O Scale topics or if should it be a sticky in Forum News, Updates and Help instead? I came up with an idea for consideration and this thread seems like the right one to suggest it, but... 

What if instead of having the same "Railway Crossing" icon at the front of every topic section, we had a unique icon for every topic area? Talking about these icons:


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Before York I plan to pull the ideas from this thread and discuss them with a few of the people there. There have been some good ones. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Bill Webb said:


> Before York I plan to pull the ideas from this thread and discuss them with a few of the people there. There have been some good ones. Thanks everyone for your help.


I can't wait for that!

AG.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Look forward to seeing you Bill.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

I have a thread going in the forum area to improve our for sale section. It's the biggest draw to our competition.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

IronManStark said:


> I'm not sure I agree with you about Facebook being dead.
> Yes the younger generation have found other sources of interest, but they still use Facebook.
> The one group that I admin is theRPF ( Replica Prop Forum ) we are just about to hit 40,000 members on there.
> The other group IMPB (IronMan Pepakura Build) is just 3 years old , and is on its way to 10,000 members.
> ...


I have to agree about FB, there are several train forums, and don't forget Yahoo Groups, there are several there as well. 
Don


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I just deactivated my Facebook page a week ago.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Well Facebook is not for everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

IronManStark said:


> Well Facebook is not for everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto........it's not for me. :cheeky4: It's basically CB radio on a computer IMHO. :thumbsdown:


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

raleets said:


> Ditto........it's not for me. :cheeky4: It's basically CB radio on a computer IMHO. :thumbsdown:




Lol never looked at it that way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

raleets said:


> Ditto........it's not for me. :cheeky4: It's basically CB radio on a computer IMHO. :thumbsdown:


Being a old CBer I would have to agree with you, but I did find a channel that had a great bunch of guys that I'm still friends with to this day.

Facebook use to be a lot better, but now it's full of brainless crap. People friend you and then never talk to you or post endless brainless crap.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Can uploading photos be easier? I'm still having issues uploading photos on threads.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Once you learn to upload photos, it shouldn't be an issue. It's the same method that all the VBulletin Boards use AFAIK.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Gee, I feel better. I am not the only one having photo download problems.

I use an I-pad and can't get more than one to load at a time. Any idea what is wrong. Has to be something simple.


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Once you learn to upload photos, it shouldn't be an issue. It's the same method that all the VBulletin Boards use AFAIK.


I don't think so.

On another VBulletin board .... that states: "Powered by vBulletin® Version 4.2.0 " .... photos are uploaded, and displayed in the message, by simply using the "Insert Image" icon.

Or, maybe I'm doing things wrong here?

Anyway, inserting photos via "attachments" here is quite simple once you do it a time or two.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

John,

I want to upload a video, but I'm not sure how to do it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Denny, there is no direct way to upload videos, you have to post them on a 3rd party site. I personally use YouTube.

Jim, the later versions of vB do have different graphic capability, but we're stuck with version 3 right now.


----------

